# Donatas Motiejunas



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

So what's the deal with D-Mo? Will he sit-out the whole season without a team. Based on the comments from him and the Rockets, both sides are interested in working together but can't find a deal acceptable for both of them.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Rockets could really use him. Hope they get something worked out.


----------



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, it seems like both sides are getting closer to a deal now.


----------

